# Scared to try again



## Cloclo15 (Nov 17, 2011)

Hi everyone,

Myself and DH were lucky enough to be blessed with our DS after our first ICSI cycle in 2011. It was a bit of a roller coaster cycle and we went through the mill a bit - i had OHSS and felt awful for weeks, all but one of our embies arrested between days 4 and 5 - but because of our success it all seemed worth it.

Now I am desperate for another baby but as time approaches to phone the clinic and get into the system i find myself feeling so terrified of the outcome. We have never experienced failure and I don't know how i would cope with it, especially if I got ill again. For those in a similar situation, did doing a cycle with a child already take any of the pressure/devastation away? 

I know I need to mentally prepare myself, but the thought of feeling like i did two years ago is so scary, I just need to hear some advice


----------



## Cloclo15 (Nov 17, 2011)

Thankyou so much for your reply Winsome. I have been feeling so stressed and worried about it, and I broke down on the phone to my mum about it. She has promised to come and stay for a few days when I have the treatment to help me with DS in case I get really poorly again and to keep an eye on me. I know it will be upsetting if it doesn't work, but I am hoping that having DS to cuddle will make me feel better. I just don't want the way IVF inevitably takes over and makes you feel to affect him too much. I will have to do my best not to let it. Sorry to hear about your situation, but I'm so glad you have your DD to help you through it.


----------

